# Runaway Help Needed



## auhuae (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello

I had entered the UAE to work for a reputed hotel in feb 2013. After the 6 months (July 2013) of work, the HR and my Manager gave me an option to either resign or they would terminate me. As it would affect me future reference I left the company with an agreement that they would provide me a positive reference for my future employment and they wont cancel my visa as I would look for jobs within the UAE. 

They have not cancelled my emirates ID for the last 7 months; until the recent past. I have had a successful interview in a company in dubai and awaiting final response. Yesterday, my company PRO called me saying aggressively that he would do a "Runaway" on my visa and just cut the call. I have been trying to call him eversince, but in vain. Being my first time in this country I don't have much idea what "Runaway" means. 

Reading about it online I found that I would have a ban on entering the UAE again. I am unaware of any other consequences of the runaway. How do I exit the country? The previous company still has my passport and my Emirates ID. 

I have emailed the HR manager about the situation about this situation but no response from her too. I have told them to cancel the visa is ok but not to do a runaway situation on me.

I am almost through my interviews for a good job in dubai and if this runaway is put thru in my profile that would go wasted.

Could I please have some assistance on what the after effects are of the "Runaway" being done on meself?
Is there any legal place I could seek some assistance from?
I just need some more days in this country to follow up with my recruitment?

What do I do??
:help::help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You need to contact the Ministry of Labor, they will intervene to help you recover your passport and have the visa cancelled.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just so you know, what they are referring to 'runaway' is in legal terms here known as 'absconding'. Please do get in touch with the MOL asap, else things can get ugly quick ... 

Good luck.


----------



## Elbatta (Feb 22, 2014)

Contact MOL and check


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you have anything in writing from the HR department and your manager with regard to your agreement? If yes, then I would hold on to that real tight.

Contact the MOL but also take this right to the top of the HR department; even corporate if you have to. They shouldn't be bullying you this way and hopefully if you stand up to them, they will learn their lesson and someone else won't have to go through what you have been through.


----------

